# I am having a driver was hung and restarted error



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

I cannot currently play any games because I recieve the error driver was hung and restarted. I first noticed this on warthunder and then i noticed on other games i could launch via the menu of the games and then when i started a game it would crash and not be able to play at all. I attached a DX Diagnose with all my systems information.
PLease help me I have been trying to find out what could be done, I already uninstalled my gpu drivers and reinstalled which didnt help. I lowered the settings to absolute minimum that didnt work. I checked the GPU load using a program called GPU-Z and it would show it 30-40% load when running a game. As well as the temperture of my computer would be at around 50-60c when running a game and at 40c idle.


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nobody replied to my thread ever or bothered to help me. Anyways I just figured it out on my own. I had to learn soo much just to figure it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

2 days is not a long time to wait.
Glad you got it sorted by yourself.
Could you post your solution so others may possibly be able to solve it?
I would have suggested uninstalling the graphics driver and reverting to a previous version, as newer drivers seem to be causing issues with quite a few people.
Your GPU load and temps are good, no need to be worried about them at all. :thumb:


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

hmm well I didn't realize you guys had a guide on how to go about troubleshooting graphics card errors. So i just went through the steps. I reinstalled my drivers. Tested the game and didn't work. Did a sort of apply the fix, test the results. Eventually after going through all the steps I did a physical check on my hardware. I think I might have possibly zapped my memory when I was trying to clean it the other day. So I took out my memory and put in a new set. Then I in-uninstalled my motherboard drivers and reinstalled it and it started working after that.


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

It started happening again.... Damn I really am not sure at all how to fix this after all.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Try this as it's worked for me on several machines.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2665946


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

I did what you recommended. I was able to run killing floor 2 without crashing. I ran men of war assault squad 2 for 30 minutes before it crashed and told me driver was restarted. When I play war thunder it goes straight to the driver was restarted error. I played space engineers and it was okay for a bit before the screen went black and the game was still running... but it was giving me a driver was hung error as well. Is it possible this is hardware issue? Could my graphics card simply put... be dying?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It could be dying, overheating or not receiving enough voltage.

Lets get a look at the temps and voltages.

D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

alright I tried the first with war-thunder and the second with men of war.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

88c is a tad warm what video card brand and model do you have?
7900 series generally should be under 80c for a long life have you ever blown out the cooling fins with a can of compressed air?


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

No I haven't done that actually. Should I go buy computer Cleaner and try that? Also I have the HIS ICEQ 7950 series. HIS IceQ Radeon HD 7950 H795Q3G2M 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com I bought it in late spring of 2013.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep something like this> Max Professional Blow Off 3.5 oz Canned Air

That card should normally run in the mid to high 60's


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

so i was looking at my graphics card cleaning it and I noticed it doesn't have any thermal paste on it. Can I use Arctic Silver 5 ? Or should I find something else?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You can use that for sure, That's what I used on my 5770 and it idles around 34c and still runs flawlessly.


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

so After I applied a new thermal paste I've been able to play without the graphics restarted error for a while now. Guess that was the issue the whole time. :banghead: such an easy fix too. Is that good temperatures??? (btw i was in a game while I took this pic too )


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think Hardware Monitoring is reading your card right as the min and max are the same. Try this as I find it more accurate.

https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2524/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-8-5/


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

Alright I used the program you said this time. What do you think?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That's reading 79 and the GPU is at 300mhz. That temp is way too high.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I see the ne below is at 72c which is way too high still. When you game that's going to spike to 100 easily. How much thermal compound did you apply?


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

I used this guide How to Change your GPU's Thermal Paste (With Pictures) - Guides and Tutorials - Linus Tech Tips but i didn't apply as much as he did. I applied a little drop and then spread it around with a business card. so it was a very thin coat.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

As long as it covered it then that was right. Go into AMD Overdrive in Catalyst and see what your fan speed is set too.


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

It's set at 30%
I also uploaded it while i am playing


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would ramp it from 30% to 100% just to see if it stays cooler and by how much.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

arsonist123 said:


> so After I applied a new thermal paste I've been able to play without the graphics restarted error for a while now. Guess that was the issue the whole time. :banghead: such an easy fix too. Is that good temperatures??? (btw i was in a game while I took this pic too )


Those figures look very good to me, the actual temp and max temp are the same as that is during a game, 60C is excellent during gaming. :thumb:
If you are still concerned, look at air flow through the case and how that can be maximized over the GPU area.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Those temps aren't good at all. Look at the GPU, there's no load on it and when there is it will climb to a 100c in no time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You 2 are looking at 2 different posts/programs.


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried what you said What do you thinK?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something here. Is that screenshot after your gaming? It shows 0 GPU activity and 73C. I would run a game with GPU-Z open and create a log file and post here. That way we can get an exact reading while your're gaming.


----------



## arsonist123 (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay here i did both


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Those temps are good but you do have "log to file" checked in the bottom left of the sensor's tab. It creates a notepad file of the temps and updates them every second. You should uncheck that unless you want to have it running. It will create a notepad file of the temps usually in Documents.


----------

